# Cristante verso il ritorno in Italia, al Sassuolo.



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

Bryan Cristante, ex centrocampista del Milan, ai margini del Benfica, starebbe per tornare in Italia. Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Cristante potrebbe passare al Sassuolo già nel corso del mercato di Gennaio 2016 con la formula del prestito biennale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Novembre 2015)

Non sarebbe la prima volte che lo vedo con quella maglia, a fifa 14 lo comprai per 500 mila euro


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2015)

Eh ma abbiamo svenduto un fenomeno.....


----------



## sballotello (16 Novembre 2015)

è gia tornato?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bryan Cristante, ex centrocampista del Milan, ai margini del Benfica, starebbe per tornare in Italia. Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Cristante potrebbe passare al Sassuolo già nel corso del mercato di Gennaio 2016 con la formula del prestito biennale.



e questo qua pretendeva di essere titolare al milan ? pagliaccio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Sì, per fare la panchina di Missiroli e Duncan.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2015)

Ma non era quello che in Italia non voleva giocare con nessun'altra maglia tranne quella del Milan? Sempre lui quello che non voleva sentir parlare di prestito ma solo di cessione a titolo definitivo? 

Forse la sua convinzione di andare a fare il fenomeno in un campionato di basso profilo è un tantino scemata.


----------



## Serginho (16 Novembre 2015)

Ricordo troppo bene tutta la gente che criticava Galliani a vanvera in questa occasione, quando poi c'erano le dichiarazioni dirette di questo qui, che affermava di voler andare all'estero a fare il fenomeno che non è


----------



## Sand (16 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ricordo troppo bene tutta la gente che criticava Galliani a vanvera in questa occasione, quando poi c'erano le dichiarazioni dirette di questo qui, che affermava di voler andare all'estero a fare il fenomeno che non è



Ricordo che coi suoi sei milioni è arrivato Bonaventura , fossero tutte così le cattive operazioni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bryan Cristante, ex centrocampista del Milan, ai margini del Benfica, starebbe per tornare in Italia. Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Cristante potrebbe passare al Sassuolo già nel corso del mercato di Gennaio 2016 con la formula del prestito biennale.



Con noi non voleva andare in prestito perchè si sentiva un super titolare e ora finisce la Sassuolo con la formula del prestito, un pò gli sta bene.


----------



## Sand (16 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Con noi non voleva andare in prestito perchè si sentiva un super titolare e ora finisce la Sassuolo con la formula del prestito, un pò gli sta bene.



Stesso discorso per i vari Suso e Mauri , questa gente quando si metterà in testa di non essere nessuno?
Sono dei ragazzini presuntuosi , tutte le grandi squadre mandano i giovani a giocare altrove , i nostri invece devono fare i fenomeni...


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ricordo troppo bene tutta *la gente che criticava Galliani* a vanvera in questa occasione, quando poi c'erano le dichiarazioni dirette di questo qui, che affermava di voler andare all'estero a fare il fenomeno che non è



E se ti dicessi che ne facevi parte anche tu?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso per i vari Suso e Mauri , questa gente quando si metterà in testa di non essere nessuno?
> Sono dei ragazzini presuntuosi , tutte le grandi squadre mandano i giovani a giocare altrove , i nostri invece devono fare i fenomeni...



Sono d'accordo, Suso ha rifiutato il Genoa per fare panchina fissa, Mauri il Cristante bis ho letto che il suo agente ha detto che se vanno via vogliono andare via a titolo definitivo, io non capisco come mai da noi non accettano mai il prestito boh, come Cristante cosa gli costava andare in prestito biennale magari come ha fatto Mastour.


----------



## Serginho (16 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E se ti dicessi che ne facevi parte anche tu?



Se mi trovi i topic ti do ragione, ma a memoria ricordo che seppur contrario all'operazione, una volta appreso che era stata una sua scelta cambiai subito tiro. Quindi mi sa che sei fuori strada


----------



## Sand (16 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, Suso ha rifiutato il Genoa per fare panchina fissa, Mauri il Cristante bis ho letto che il suo agente ha detto che se vanno via vogliono andare via a titolo definitivo, io non capisco come mai da noi non accettano mai il prestito boh, come Cristante cosa gli costava andare in prestito biennale magari come ha fatto Mastour.



Bravissimo!
Ma hai visto nel Genoa chi gioca?
Laxalt... ok che Suso fin'ora ha dimostrato poco , ma l'avete visto Laxalt?
E' un asino come pochi!
Non ci credo che Suso non sarebbe cresciuto con Gasperini a Genoa!

Stesso discorso per Mauri , un altro anno in A con continuità gli avrebbe fatto solo bene.

Ovviamente evitare i prestiti assurdi tipo Gabriel al Napoli!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ricordo che coi suoi sei milioni è arrivato Bonaventura , fossero tutte così le cattive operazioni...



Jack arrivò per puro caso.
Se le cose fossero andate secondo i piani di Galliani,ci saremmo beccati Biabiany


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se mi trovi i topic ti do ragione, ma a memoria ricordo che seppur contrario all'operazione, una volta appreso che era stata una sua scelta cambiai subito tiro. Quindi mi sa che sei fuori strada



http://www.milanworld.net/cristante-e-del-benfica-e-fatta-al-milan-6-milioni-vt20927.html



> Operazione scandalosa, lo rivenderanno al quadruplo tra qualche stagione



rilleggi il tuo bel commento


----------



## Serginho (17 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/cristante-e-del-benfica-e-fatta-al-milan-6-milioni-vt20927.html
> 
> 
> 
> rilleggi il tuo bel commento



"ma a memoria ricordo che seppur contrario all'operazione, una volta appreso che era stata una sua scelta cambiai subito tiro"

L'italiano non e' difficile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, Suso ha rifiutato il Genoa per fare panchina fissa, Mauri il Cristante bis ho letto che il suo agente ha detto che se vanno via vogliono andare via a titolo definitivo, io non capisco come mai da noi non accettano mai il prestito boh, come Cristante cosa gli costava andare in prestito biennale magari come ha fatto Mastour.



forse perchè da noi c'è un dirigente racconta storie che promette mari e monti per poi rimangiarsi tutto


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> "ma a memoria ricordo che seppur contrario all'operazione, una volta appreso che era stata una sua scelta cambiai subito tiro"
> 
> L'italiano non e' difficile



io ho solo riportato il tuo post per fartelo rileggere senza aggiungere nulla, hai detto nel post prima che ricordavi ancora tutti quelli che criticavano galliani, magari anche loro poi appena hanno saputo che era una scelta del calciatore hanno cambiato il tiro, non c'è bisogno di fare i fenomeni sempre e comunque..


----------



## juventino (17 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me siete troppo duri con lui, all'epoca aveva giocato bene appena chiamato in causa da Allegri. Poi Max fu esonerato e Seedorf non se lo filò di striscio. Ci poteva stare che gli rodesse, ma ha sbagliato a voler andare subito in una squadra di livello.


----------



## Serginho (17 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ho solo riportato il tuo post per fartelo rileggere senza aggiungere nulla, hai detto nel post prima che ricordavi ancora tutti quelli che criticavano galliani, magari anche loro poi appena hanno saputo che era una scelta del calciatore hanno cambiato il tiro, non c'è bisogno di fare i fenomeni sempre e comunque..



Ho detto che ricordavo tutti quelli che criticavano perché difatti anche dopo le dichiarazioni del diretto interessato, continuavano a perseverare nelle critiche completamente infondate. L'ho scritto anche prima, ma capisco che ti vuoi aggrappare a qualsiasi cosa pur di cercare di aver ragione, pazienza


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ho detto che ricordavo tutti quelli che criticavano perché difatti anche dopo le dichiarazioni del diretto interessato, continuavano a perseverare nelle critiche completamente infondate. L'ho scritto anche prima, ma capisco che ti vuoi aggrappare a qualsiasi cosa pur di cercare di aver ragione, pazienza



tu hai corretto dopo il tiro, non avevi detto proprio cosi ma vabbè, io non voglio avere ragione, ho solo riportato quello che avevi scritto al momento della cessione di cristante, che poi anche io non era d'accordo con la cessione, mica io ero uno di quelli che aveva detto che galliani aveva fatto bene..


----------



## Serginho (17 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu hai corretto dopo il tiro, non avevi detto proprio cosi ma vabbè, io non voglio avere ragione, ho solo riportato quello che avevi scritto al momento della cessione di cristante, che poi anche io non era d'accordo con la cessione, mica io ero uno di quelli che aveva detto che galliani aveva fatto bene..



E' inutile che continui, ti ho detto più e più volte che ho corretto il tiro, mo se hai la pazienza di andare a cercare pure gli altri commenti accomodati, altrimenti arrangiati. Che vuoi che ti dica


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' inutile che continui, ti ho detto più e più volte che ho corretto il tiro, mo se hai la pazienza di andare a cercare pure gli altri commenti accomodati, altrimenti arrangiati. Che vuoi che ti dica



basta hai vinto, prendi tutto seriamente, non accetti lo scherzo, mi arrendo


----------



## Hammer (17 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bryan Cristante, ex centrocampista del Milan, ai margini del Benfica, starebbe per tornare in Italia. Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Cristante potrebbe passare al Sassuolo già nel corso del mercato di Gennaio 2016 con la formula del prestito biennale.



Ha ancora tanto tempo per crescere e rimediare all'errore che fece nel luglio scorso. Non lo reputo scarso in assoluto. Comunque deve obbligatoriamente scendere da qualche piedistallo e fare un bagnetto di umiltà.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ha ancora tanto tempo per crescere e rimediare all'errore che fece nel luglio scorso. Non lo reputo scarso in assoluto. Comunque deve obbligatoriamente scendere da qualche piedistallo e fare un bagnetto di umiltà.



La scorsa estate era proprio la parola umiltà quella che usavo più spesso con questo ragazzo, perchè uno che non accetta a diciotto anni di fare panchina e sfruttare le chance che avrebbe avuto al Milan, per inciso pochi hanno questo onore, pensando di andare in un piccolo campionato convinto di fare il fenomeno ha proprio bisogno di un bagno di umiltà e sono convinto questo anno e mezzo in Portogallo gli abbiano fatto capire cosa sia la realtà.


----------

